# bicycle market in London



## kusak (3 Jul 2011)

Hi,
I am planning to stay in London for the whole August and to avoid transporting my wheels I'd like to get something there. 
My question is weather you know some places where I can buy used, cheap, road/fixed bike for little money, it can be some rubbish, I only need it for cruising through the city as I hate public transport. 
Condition ain't imporant as I will be able to somehow repair it.
Best place would be nothern london (finchley is the place I will be living at) but feel free to propose any markets

thanks in advance
cheers


----------



## Pennine-Paul (3 Jul 2011)

Brick lane market is popular for second hand bits

Has a reputation for selling a lot of stolen stuff tho


----------



## kusak (3 Jul 2011)

Thanks Pennine-Paul
I would be pleased if anyone could mark the place on google maps or other map if possible


----------



## Tynan (3 Jul 2011)

there's places that make up bikes from old ones, can make up nice ones if you pay more towards the final product

I can't remeber what they're called, there's one local to my work in SE1


----------



## Bicycle (4 Jul 2011)

kusak said:


> Thanks Pennine-Paul
> I would be pleased if anyone could mark the place on google maps or other map if possible




It's Brick lane, London E2. You'll find it pretty quickly on Google Maps.

You want the north end of Brick Lane, up by Bethnal Green Road.

I knew the market for years, but haven't shopped there for 2 decades.

It certainly used to be a good place to pick up cheap bicycles, no questions asked.

The market used to be on Sundays, early morning to about midday, but best get there early.

It spread in those days all over the junctions at the top of Brick Lane, so you need to stroll around a bit.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mightyquin (7 Jul 2011)

Have you considered using the Boris Bikes? http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/14808.aspx

Most northern docking station appears to be St John's Wood however so you'd have to use a bus/tube/feet to get back to Finchley.

Also, look for s/h bikes on Gumtree, you can maybe line up a few to see after you arrive (better than ebay where you have to commit to buy before you've had a chance to view the thing).

Failing all that I've got an old suspension free MTB in the garage I'm thinking of selling.....


----------

